# Good News... Bad News... No More... It is ALL Good Now!!



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bad news first - My dearly loved K1 that I have had since November 4, 2008 has died. I was so upset when I was unable to revive it last night that I actually had trouble sleeping! There is some type of damage to the screen that will not allow the last used screensaver to go away and all you can see of the home page is a small square in the upper right hand corner.  Even with the power off, that partial screensaver is still there taunting me. I will admit, although I am a bit embarrassed by it, that I cried... and am still a bit weepy because of the demise of my K1. I feel like I have lost a very dear friend and can't believe that the loss of an inanimate object has affected me so deeply!!  

However.... Good news is I was able to place an order today for a new K3 Graphite, 3G/Wi-Fi with an estimated delivery date of tomorrow. I am just hoping and praying that I get one as good and reliable as KWINN was and will not have any of the issues that I have been reading about on KB!!    Early Christmas present for me!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mentioned this in the other thread but. . . .did you call Amazon about it?  Others have reported Amazon giving a partial credit on the new K3. . . . .never hurts to ask!

And, if you had it in a velcro Oberon, you can probably adapt your existing cover to the K3. . . .


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mentioned this in the other thread but. . . .did you call Amazon about it? Others have reported Amazon giving a partial credit on the new K3. . . . .never hurts to ask!
> 
> And, if you had it in a velcro Oberon, you can probably adapt your existing cover to the K3. . . .


Yes, Ann, I called but after I placed the order. It was too late to cancel, but they are giving me a $75 credit on my account. AND, I do have an Oberon with velcro and hope to still be able to use it. I did order an inexpensive cover just in case but it won't be here until the 26th. Amazon Kindle support rocks!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Condolences on your K1 and congrats on your K3.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, poor KWINN!  But you will really like the K3, the thinness takes a bit getting used to though.  I like how it fits in my purse so much better.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Angela said:


> <snip> can't believe that the loss of an inanimate object has affected me <snip>


I completely understand! I still feel guilty about selling my K1 when the K2s came out, I was emotionally attached.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I got the "shipped" email about an hour ago and my new Kindle will be delivered tomorrow. My sweet hubby offered to carved KWINN's name into one of the flagstones out by the pool if I wanted to have a funeral for my dearly departed!!    I thanked him for the support, but told him that I have decided to send KWINN to the recycle center so that he can be an organ donor so that other Kindles may live. 

I was told by the Kindle support guy today that the recycle center takes the damaged Kindles and takes the usable insides to refurbish other Kindles. I was surprised to find out that some of the parts in a K1 can be used to refurbish a K2 or K3.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Angela said:


> I was told by the Kindle support guy today that the recycle center takes the damaged Kindles and takes the usable insides to refurbish other Kindles. I was surprised to find out that some of the parts in a K1 can be used to refurbish a K2 or K3.


Oh my. This is so uplifting. It warms my heart to know all those poor broken-down ereaders are actually being used to help other broken-down readers survive...sniff, sniff.

 Maria


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I can only imagine how upset you were. I'm so glad this story has a happy ending and--who knows--when I decide to buy a K3 it may have part of KWINN inside.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> I can only imagine how upset you were. I'm so glad this story has a happy ending and--who knows--when I decide to buy a K3 it may have part of KWINN inside.


  that would be really cool!! I am still waiting for FedEx. Tracking info says it will be delivered today. I am making my dog nervous with all my jumping up and running to the door every time I hear a truck!!


----------



## TMacMillan (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, what awesome customer service to get a $75 credit to your account even after you ordered a K3. I can't get over the level of customer service that Amazon gives their customers!


----------



## TMacMillan (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh, and has your new K3 made it to you yet?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

TMacMillan said:


> Wow, what awesome customer service to get a $75 credit to your account even after you ordered a K3. I can't get over the level of customer service that Amazon gives their customers!


Yes, I am so impressed with the CS. As a matter of fact, Don (the guy who helped me yesterday) called me this afternoon to let me know that the money has been credited back to my credit card and wished me a Happy Thanksgiving!!



TMacMillan said:


> Oh, and has your new K3 made it to you yet?


Sadly, no... Due to bad weather in Seattle, my Kindle is still there at the FedEx facility. There may be a delay of 1-2 days... so much for overnight shipping!!  Hard to imagine all that winter weather happening in the NE of the country when NE Texas was in the 80s today!


----------



## TMacMillan (Nov 23, 2010)

Even a call back, now that is wonderful. 

As for the weather, I guess all you can say is its that time of year, right? lol... I got my kindle last year and it was held up during the weather around christmas. At least it is safe and sound at the facility!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

You're in for a treat, Angela. I switched from a Kindle 1 to a Kindle 2, and was absolutely shocked by how much lighter it was.  Plus, the 5-way controller is a lot easier to use than the little scrollbar with "the magical silver thingy" (as someone called it here on the Kindle boards.

So I'm really interested into know how it feels to go from a Kindle 1 all the way up to a Kindle 3.  I doubt many people have ever had that experience - so I think we'll all want to hear your reaction!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Angela said:


> Sadly, no... Due to bad weather in Seattle, my Kindle is still there at the FedEx facility. There may be a delay of 1-2 days... so much for overnight shipping!!  Hard to imagine all that winter weather happening in the NE of the country when NE Texas was in the 80s today!


It should make it out of the northwest today; FedEx and UPS are running, I think they're a bit short staffed because so many of the roads here were impassable this morning. But UPS delivered a package to our place today!

Fingers crossed for a preThanksgiving delivery!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Me and My Kindle said:


> You're in for a treat, Angela. I switched from a Kindle 1 to a Kindle 2, and was absolutely shocked by how much lighter it was. Plus, the 5-way controller is a lot easier to use than the little scrollbar with "the magical silver thingy" (as someone called it here on the Kindle boards.
> 
> So I'm really interested into know how it feels to go from a Kindle 1 all the way up to a Kindle 3. I doubt many people have ever had that experience - so I think we'll all want to hear your reaction!


I am looking forward to reporting on those differences!

TMacMillan - CS has come through again... even though the delay was cause by weather, they have already refunded my overnight shipping charges!!

I hope so, Victoria. I am having Kindle withdrawal!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Angela said:


> Sadly, no... Due to bad weather in Seattle, my Kindle is still there at the FedEx facility. There may be a delay of 1-2 days... so much for overnight shipping!!  Hard to imagine all that winter weather happening in the NE of the country when NE Texas was in the 80s today!


Guess our turn with the brrry weather is just around the corner. But I hope your new baby gets to you soon. Does he or she have a name?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Guess our turn with the brrry weather is just around the corner. But I hope your new baby gets to you soon. Does he or she have a name?


Me, too!! No name yet. My K1 was referred to a the Kindle With No Name and was shortened to KWiNN. I don't know if I will name this one or not. Guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your K1. Hope your new baby arrives soon. I think you'll fall instantly in love. *I say that from experience * 

Sandy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

This is becoming suspenseful!  I hope your new Kindle arrives soon!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK I am ready to conclude this week's adventure. I now have my new K3 to replace my dearly departed K1, KWiNN (Kindle With No Name). It arrived yesterday afternoon at 3:45pm CST. This is the first K3 I have ever seen in person and my first reaction was WOW  it seems so small!! My DD has a K2 and honestly I wasn't that impressed with it, but the K3 is so thin and light. I am still taking time out from regular reading to read through the User's Guide and am blown away at all the differences from Generation 1 to 3! I can't seem to get used to having page forward and back buttons on both sides of the Kindle. I still find myself reaching to that top left of the Kindle to turn a page back. I love being able to advance to the next chapter using the right arrow. This will be very with my bible. OK enough of that, I always regretted not taking pictures when I got my K1, so I pulled out the camera as soon as I opened the Amazon box!

I knew the box would be smaller, but it was still a surprise to see how small it actually was!









So, I had to go dig the old K1 box out of the closet to compare!!









I knew I liked the look of the Graphite K3, but I was still in awe when I saw it for the first time!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I was so giddy and very glad no one was around to see how I was acting 









I got it turned on and charging. I love the picture of the tree with the boy reading underneath!









Couldn't resist taking a pic of the K3 next to my KWiNN with it's sad, broken screen.









This one is a bit fuzzy since I turned the flash off and there wasn't enough light.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am so happy that you were able to get the K3. I too went from a Klassic to the latest generation and was very pleased with all the improvements.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I had ordered an inexpensive cover to use until I could decide what to do about getting something better. I have a purple Oberon butterfly K1 cover with velcro that could work although it looks a little loose and I am not sure I really want to put velcro on the K3. It took me over a year to convince myself to put velcro on KWiNN. Anyway, after one day of no cover and feeling nervous about not having any protection, I got out my trusty original black K1 cover and using some thin foam like packing material to create extra padding behind the K3 I placed it in the old K1 cover for safe keeping until the temp cover is delivered sometime between November 29 and December 2!

Now it doesn't look all that great, but it is doing the job and I am able to read and carry it around with no fear!!










And we have one last picture of KWiNN with the K3.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I went ahead and put Velcro on my K3 and used my Sky Dragon Oberon cover from my Klassic, It is a little big, but with my hands, I am far less concerned about dropping my Kindle now that I have something to hold on to.


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd love a K3, and was a little disappointed when it came out so soon after I'd bought the K2. The screen resolution looks great.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

intinst said:


> I am so happy that you were able to get the K3. I too went from a Klassic to the latest generation and was very pleased with all the improvements.


Thanks intinst! I had always been impressed with the contrast on my K1, especially after my DD got her K2 and mine still looked better than hers... but, WOW, the contrast on the K3 is amazing! Now that I have the K3 the pain of losing my K1 has eased up quite a bit! 

Oh, Geoffrey, I have thought a lot about whether or not to name the K3. The hubby and I even discussed it in great length last night and he thinks naming inanimate objects is silly (except for cars, of course). Soooooo, I have decided that in memory of KWiNN, who was a devoted and faithful companion for 2 years and 1 month, my new K3 will from this day forth be known as _*K*indle *Wi*th *N*o *N*ame *T*oo_, or _KWiNNT_ for short.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Good choice and I hope KWiNNT serves you as faithfully as KWiNN.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

intinst said:


> I went ahead and put Velcro on my K3 and used my Sky Dragon Oberon cover from my Klassic, It is a little big, but with my hands, I am far less concerned about dropping my Kindle now that I have something to hold on to.


I may still do that, too. I love my purple Butterfly cover and I noticed that with the cover folded back I will have more room on the side to hold on to. So that may be a good thing. I will probably hold off until I at least have a skin on it before adding velcro though. Like I said, I will be getting this other cover next week so I don't have to decide right now.



Luke King said:


> I'd love a K3, and was a little disappointed when it came out so soon after I'd bought the K2. The screen resolution looks great.


I felt that way at first when the K2 came out. I had my K1 for a little over 2 months when the K2 rolled out, but I couldn't justify buying one when I was happy with what I had. I would still be a K1 only owner right now if it had lived!  



intinst said:


> Good choice and I hope KWiNNT serves you as faithfully as KWiNN.


Thanks!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Angela congratulations on finally receiving KWINNT (love the name).  I think that sending KWINN back to donate her parts is a very good thing.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Angela congratulations on finally receiving KWINNT (love the name). I think that sending KWINN back to donate her parts is a very good thing.


Thanks B-Kay! I am so loving the K3! Still feel a bit sad that it had to happen this way. I will be getting things ready for KWINN's departure next week and see if I can find a good home for at least one K1 M-edge cover.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I went from the K1 to the 3 and love them both, but the K3 contrast just blows me away.

I made do with my old amazon cover, too but I ran the elastic strap all the way up the side.  It felt more secure to me.  I picked up a very inexpensive cover on Amazon (that I heard about here) and it fits beautifully.  They only had them in black but I think they're going to do colors, too.  I like it well enough that if they do, I'll pick up another.  A plain black cover is really not me.

So glad you are loving your K3.  Great names, BTW!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Tangiegirl! Which cover did you order? I have ordered a plain black one from Bundle Monster for now.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My DS went from a K1 to a K3.. and LOVES his K3.  Thanks to LK Rigel running a contest, he has a red Dragon cover from Oberon Design for it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Angela, so sorry to hear about KWINN, but happy to hear that you're getting along so well with KWINNT.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Angela said:


> I may still do that, too. I love my purple Butterfly cover and I noticed that with the cover folded back I will have more room on the side to hold on to. So that may be a good thing. I will probably hold off until I at least have a skin on it before adding velcro though. Like I said, I will be getting this other cover next week so I don't have to decide right now.
> 
> I felt that way at first when the K2 came out. I had my K1 for a little over 2 months when the K2 rolled out, but I couldn't justify buying one when I was happy with what I had. I would still be a K1 only owner right now if it had lived!
> Thanks!


You know, if you order a skin for your K3, then you can attach the velcro to the skin instead of the Kindle. And quite a few DecalGirl skins are available from Amazon with free 2-day Prime shipping if you're a member. . . .


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Angela, the name is very creative!  I must also comment on those most adorable children in your photo! They are too cute for words!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Heather. It has been quite fun discovering all the added features.

meglet, I have been looking at those DG skins on Amazon and am leaning towards the Cosmic Flower. I think it would look great with my Purple Butterfly.

Thanks skyblue! Those are my 2 youngest gkids, Jackson and Kate. Jackson is an avid reader like his grandma and mom! He has been reading since age 4. He is in the 2nd grade and reads on a 4th-5th grade level and just read his first Harry Potter book this week... in one night!   Kate loves book, too, but would rather have them read to her.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Angela said:


> Thanks Heather. It has been quite fun discovering all the added features.
> 
> meglet, I have been looking at those DG skins on Amazon and am leaning towards the Cosmic Flower. I think it would look great with my Purple Butterfly.
> 
> Thanks skyblue! Those are my 2 youngest gkids, Jackson and Kate. Jackson is an avid reader like his grandma and mom! He has been reading since age 4. He is in the 2nd grade and reads on a 4th-5th grade level and just read his first Harry Potter book this week... in one night!  Kate loves book, too, but would rather have them read to her.


Wow, that is an incredible accomplishment for a second grader! I can tell they have had lots of snuggly reading time with their Nana! Such a blessing for all of you!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Me and My Kindle said:


> So I'm really interested into know how it feels to go from a Kindle 1 all the way up to a Kindle 3. I doubt many people have ever had that experience - so I think we'll all want to hear your reaction!


I had that experience -- from K1 to K3. Comparing them, K3 is so much better than the K1's "magical silver thingy". I found deciphering books on K1 and archived books and going back and forth between and marking them as to which to move where all a little confusing. And thank you, Amazon for collections!

Lovin' my K3 and DXG!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I also went from a K1 to a K3 and have never looked back. The differences in the screen are huge. I also love being able to change fonts without a hack. In another week or two the pain of losing your K1 will be about gone.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I got some more good news this today. Not too long after the K2s came out I purchased a K1 from a KB member to give to a very dear friend of mine. She decided today to upgrade to the K3 and is giving me her K1 to pass along to my mom!! That was probably the hardest thing about losing my K1 since I had planned on giving it to my mom in the event I upgraded. Now I will have one to give her after all! This just keeps getting better!

I have been reading up on the screensaver hacks and am still undecided about them. I do miss my custom screensavers from the K1 though.

Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Glad you're lovin' it, Angela. 

I got this one, but at the time it said leather not "faux" as it does now. Not surprising considering the low cost but I still like it. I've been watching some of bundle monster's deals. They have some good ones.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00428C1I0/ref=oss_product


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That one is very similar to the one I ordered. Mine is described as _*Bundle Monster Amazon Kindle 3 Ebook Synthetic Leather Opening Case Cover Jacket with Interior Compartments - Fit 3rd Generation - Black*_ and sells for $15.99. I chose it because the description said something about it being thinner and lighter.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Angela, apologies. This is the one I got and it still says leather. Not sure why that bogus link came up on my other post (I got there through my "Review Orders" page)? Just saw this one while looking for something else and when I clicked on it, it says I purchased it. So, this is the right one and it was, I think, $12.98 when I bought it. It came to about $18 with S&H.

http://www.amazon.com/CrazyOnDigital-Kindle-Generation-Leather-Protector/dp/B00428C1I0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291140373&sr=8-2










You got a very good deal. Have you received it yet? If so, how do you like it? The best thing about the one I got is the black interior. M-Edge's soft gray interior drove me nuts trying to keep it clean. The clip on my book light made terrible marks on it.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

intinst said:


> I went ahead and put Velcro on my K3 and used my Sky Dragon Oberon cover from my Klassic, It is a little big, but with my hands, I am far less concerned about dropping my Kindle now that I have something to hold on to.


Wow, you have great willpower! Me, not so much.  I had two Oberon covers for my K2 that are languishing, but I cant part with them yet. When I got my K3, I ordered yet another Oberon for it.

I'm sick, I tell you, sick!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Tangiegirl, I got my cover yesterday and it looks a lot like the pic you posted. It is very then and light. The weight of the K3 in that cover placed inside my K1 Oberon cover weighs about the same as the K1 plus Oberon! I am thinking about removing the tab and front of the black cover and putting velcro on the back to attach it to my Oberon instead of putting velcro on the K3. Since I am already used to the weight from before, I think I can handle it. Although this little black cover is slim and trim and fits my purses better, I don't really have anything to hold onto like I did with my old covers and K1. A friend told me today that Target is selling K1 covers, so I my go check them out and see what they have. I saw some really cute reversible Kindle sleeves at BB&B today for $20, but I prefer a cover. I would still like a really nice leather cover but it may have to wait until Mother's Day or even birthday next year.

I am really loving the K3 and am still getting used to it... I have discovered that you pressing shift + back keys does not put the K3 to sleep or wake it up    LOL... old habits are hard to break!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Angela, I had the exact same problems!  Nothing to hold onto and I use both my K3 and K1 daily so I'm always forgetting which one I'm reading on and mixing up their commands.  Today, I tried 5 times to delete a sample by hitting the left arrow key before realizing I was on the K3.    

Also, I like to hold and page turn with my left hand.   On this cover, when folded back, there wasn't enough of a spine to comfortably hold it that way.  I turned the cover upside down so that the fold is on the right.  That allows me to hold the "open" side with my left hand.  I slip my finger(s) between the front and back cover and use my thumb or index finger to turn pages. It has a magnetic/snap tab closure that I engage when reading with the cover folded back.  That keeps the cover stable and holds the front and back cover far enough part that it's very comfortable to hold.

Sigh.  I'm lusting after a prettier cover, too but with Christmas coming, there's no room in the budget for a guilt free luxury item for myself.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Tangiegirl said:


> Also, I like to hold and page turn with my left hand. On this cover, when folded back, there wasn't enough of a spine to comfortably hold it that way. I turned the cover upside down so that the fold is on the right. That allows me to hold the "open" side with my left hand. I slip my finger(s) between the front and back cover and use my thumb or index finger to turn pages. It has a magnetic/snap tab closure that I engage when reading with the cover folded back. That keeps the cover stable and holds the front and back cover far enough part that it's very comfortable to hold.
> 
> Sigh. I'm lusting after a prettier cover, too but with Christmas coming, there's no room in the budget for a guilt free luxury item for myself.


Me too... I will have to try that. I haven't bought a pretty cover yet. I am still working on a way to use my Oberson without having to put velcro on my K3. AND, I still forget that I can back page on the right side. It's that left handed thing!!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I was looking through this thread because of the chatter on covers. Right now, I have a K2 and I don't have a cover except for a neophrene sleeve I use when I travel.

do folks think there are big advantages to using covers?
my Kindle seems to be surviving fine without one, although it might be "cute" to dress it up a bit!

Thoughts/comments welcomed.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Since I carry my Kindle everywhere I go, I like having a cover to protect it in my purse. I also read in bed at night using a book light and the cover gives me something to clip my light on. I am picky about covers, because I don't like those that add a lot of bulk or weight. I still haven't skinned my K3. I skinned the K1 after having it for 2 weeks because the whiteness was distracting for me. I have the graphite K3 and don't notice it at all while reading. I have a new skin picked out, but keep putting off ordering it. Maybe when I find that perfect cover.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Angela:
What cover do you find works best for you?
I admit I'm rather floored by all the options and have no idea where to even start!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> Angela:
> What cover do you find works best for you?
> I admit I'm rather floored by all the options and have no idea where to even start!


I purchased an inexpensive cover from Bundle Monster through Amazon. I got the cheapest, lightest weight one they had. They have many colors available in leather and faux leather. It is working for me for now. I have a purple Oberon butterfly cover with velcro that I used with my K1. A friend of mine ordered one of the nicer covers from Bundle Monster and loves it. I haven't seen it yet, but if it is as nice as she claims then I may be getting me one of them in purple or red.


----------

